# Apache2 Server Debian (Upload im Webserver php4) funktioniert nicht



## pchilfe (8. August 2009)

Hallo,

Auf meinem Apache2 Server Debian funktioniert der Upload in meiner Webseite nicht obwohl ich in PHP4.ini  folgende Einstellungen habe:


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
; File Uploads ;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Whether to allow HTTP file uploads.
file_uploads = On

; Temporary directory for HTTP uploaded files (will use system default if not
; specified).
upload_tmp_dir = /opt/htdocs/download/

; Maximum allowed size for uploaded files.
upload_max_filesize = 10M


Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich habe dern Server mehr mals neugestart und unter etc/init.d/apache2 restart ausgeführt habe, funktioniert der upload nicht das PHP-Upload-Skript arbeitet korrekt weil ich es auf anderen Server probiert hatte.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder Lösung für mich?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Navy (8. August 2009)

Was sagt das Apachelog?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. August 2009)

Es gibt da noch einen Parameter der die Groesse von Uploads beeinflussen kann. Dieser nennt sich *post_max_size*.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. August 2009)

Hi,

es wäre auch ganz nützlich zu wissen, was denn überhaupt passiert ("funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung...).
Hast Du error_reporting aufgedreht? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?

LG


----------



## pchilfe (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem analysiert und habe festgestellt, dass die PHP-Befehle wie copy, unlink, move_uploaded_file funktionieren nicht.

Der www user hat die Berichtigung im Ordner /opt/htdocs/download/   zu lesen + schreiben und ausführen.

Das Upload funktioniert, aber nur die copy(quelle, ziel) geht nicht?

In Error.log wird nichts angezeigt , außer die Meldung des Bilder-Konverters:

 convert: unable to open image 'opt/htdocs/download/test.jpg' : No such file or directory.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann?


vielen Dank an alle


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2009)

pchilfe hat gesagt.:


> Der www user hat die Berichtigung im Ordner */opt/htdocs/download/*   zu lesen + schreiben und ausführen.
> 
> ...
> 
> convert: unable to open image '*opt/htdocs/download/*test.jpg' : No such file or directory.


Mir scheint als waeren das 2 verschiedene Verzeichnisse.
Das erste der absolute Pfad wie angegeben, der zweite relativ zum Ausfuehrungsort des Scripts.


----------

